# New Spawn: Fancy (Male) x Platinum Red Marble (Female)



## Flare (Dec 17, 2010)

Set them up today

*The Pair*

Male
(with flash)









(his true colors without the flash)










Female










*The Tank*
Will add more plants/hiding places before I release her










http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yTfsdUKhHec


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Gorgeous male!


----------



## adamxatomic (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm confused. In the first pic he looks like a metallic green BF HMPK, but in the second he looks like a blue/orange MG HMPK.

I don't know much about mating. But wont you want some floating plants in there for the female/ fry to hide?
Looks good so far! Can't wait to see the spawn.


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

adamxatomic said:


> I'm confused. In the first pic he looks like a metallic green BF HMPK, but in the second he looks like a blue/orange MG HMPK.
> 
> I don't know much about mating. But wont you want some floating plants in there for the female/ fry to hide?
> Looks good so far! Can't wait to see the spawn.


Read.The first pic is with flash.He says he will get plants when it's time.If I'm lucky,you'll actually read my post.JK.


----------



## adamxatomic (Oct 6, 2011)

platies pwn said:


> Read.The first pic is with flash.He says he will get plants when it's time.If I'm lucky,you'll actually read my post.JK.


What post? 

I was too busy scrolling from the first 2 images and didn't see the text above the last picture. :chair:
Durr.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2011)

Wow the flash made him ugly, lol flash can sure change the color a whole lot. 
Nice male, hopefully the fry turn out nice.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats flare!


----------



## konstargirl (Dec 2, 2009)

hey are adorable especially the male.  Hope they breed.


----------

